# making a free to play simcity type game.



## mtwiscool (Jan 24, 2014)

making a free to play simcity type game.

i am making it using unity with city build 3d mode( https://www.assetstore.unity3d.com/#/content/12876 ).

what would your advice be for this type of game?

for high density buildings I'm using buildr pro (https://www.assetstore.unity3d.com/#/content/7292 ).

I want to know what you would like in this game:

what city sizes?

what utilitys?

and if you want a isp as a service in game ?

i hope to be uploading the first photo of the game tomorrow.

any comments will be welcome.

spelling might not be the bast as i wrote this in 2 minutes due to end of school.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 24, 2014)

The real question is, why re-invent the wheel?

Yes, I'm going to be a dick here, but there is already so many games like this, all you're doing is wasting your own time.

What is going to make your little game unique? What is going to get people wanting to play it? What "niche" will it have? Besides it being a, well quite frankly, boring game.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the real dick move would be inquiring as to how he has time to still do his VPS business if he's jumping into game development.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 24, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I think the real dick move would be inquiring as to how he has time to still do his VPS business if he's jumping into game development.


Just say i got alot of free time


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 24, 2014)

Large maps. Water, sewage, trash, electricity. I think Internet would be a cool addition. Oh no the internet a out and out goes a repair tech.

If you have played sim city 4. Maps that size or larger


----------



## texteditor (Jan 24, 2014)

simcity classic is the best simcity, there is/was open-source remakes of it but the botched it with terrible programmer art and a goofy UI


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 24, 2014)

I loved sim city classic. Also sim city 2000


----------



## MartinD (Jan 24, 2014)

*sigh*


Really?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 24, 2014)

MartinD said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> Really?


Yes


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm more interested in the food truck you'll be starting up next week when you lose interest in this idea.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I'm more interested in the food truck you'll be starting up next week when you lose interest in this idea.


I wonder if they'll serve pizza. I could use some good pizza right now .


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I'm more interested in the food truck you'll be starting up next week when you lose interest in this idea.


I still have the host being planned


----------



## SrsX (Jan 24, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I still have the host being planned


Uhm.... did you read what he wrote or?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I'm more interested in the food truck you'll be starting up next week when you lose interest in this idea.


Call it IVA and give AVI a run for their money haha.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 25, 2014)

Planning to make it open-source? Or just proprietary free?


And will it actually be free-to-play, or a "nickle and dime" microtransaction model?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 25, 2014)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> Large maps. Water, sewage, trash, electricity. I think Internet would be a cool addition. Oh no the internet a out and out goes a repair tech. If you have played sim city 4. Maps that size or larger


Large map started 10x5km hope that's big enough?

Water: planned medium priority.

electricity: planned high priority.

sewage: planned low priority.

internet: planned medium priority.



joepie91 said:


> Planning to make it open-source? Or just proprietary free?
> 
> And will it actually be free-to-play, or a "nickle and dime" microtransaction model?


proprietary free

free-to-play with ads.

it's time for an screenshot 3 days into development:


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 30, 2014)

Roadmap:

power(coming within 1 week)

water (coming within 1 week)

Jobs (within 2 weeks)

more planned as well.

and would you like the default view to be more zoomed in?

new screenshot coming soon.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd say make default view right
Above the City so i can see a good part of it but not all


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 30, 2014)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> I'd say make default view right Above the City so i can see a good part of it but not all


the map size makes that hard 10km x 5km but it might work on smaller maps


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jan 31, 2014)

So what real development have you done apart from plop a random building down on an existing starter kit?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 1, 2014)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> So what real development have you done apart from plop a random building down on an existing starter kit?


thoses are my buildings.


----------

